
Building an API on open data - freyfogle
https://getputpost.co/building-an-api-on-open-data-3d6f8b915b2d
======
lsiebert
It's always interesting to see a web service written in perl.

------
AznHisoka
Geocoding might be a corner case in terms of the usefulness of open data. The
most valuable data is usually owned by huge corporations with lots of users
(ie Amazon, Yelp, Visa, Google). Data usually is valuable because it's
compiled from the usage of many people. So the only way to really build an API
from that is to scrape them.

~~~
mtmail
I'd add government data, their open data portals are often subpar. For example
in Germany the national weather data was made (licensed) open data this week
(in German [https://www.golem.de/news/deutscher-wetterdienst-
wetterdaten...](https://www.golem.de/news/deutscher-wetterdienst-wetterdaten-
sind-jetzt-open-data-1708-129258.html))

~~~
thesehands
It's one thing that the uk seems to do pretty well at
[https://data.gov.uk](https://data.gov.uk) lots of data available. Not all in
uniform format but it is at least available

~~~
wongarsu
Eurostat (the EUs statistics institiution) also has a lot of statistics freely
available [http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/data/statistics-
a-z/abc](http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/data/statistics-a-z/abc) with permissive
license, data download in CSV and XML as well as a REST service. Their online
data viewer isn't pretty, but one of the more powerful examples as well.

